# DYE CLK and T1 Review



## cav0011

So last yeah dye released two forms of goggles the T1 which looks a little like the smith I/o and the CLK which is thier higher end goggle. The wife bought me CLK's and I won a pair of T1's on thier Friday giveaways so I can review them both.

I wore the T1's for roughly two weeks and the CLK's for the rest of the season.

First the T1's the lens in them was the bronze fire and they come with a second low light lense that is a slightly tinted lense. They also come with a microfiber carring bag.

I found the T1's to be very comfy and had zero issues with fogging. I happen to be a person who has issues with fogging. The one time they started to fog a bit was when I was hiking a park line for about 90 minutes straight. Once I started riding they cleared up and stayed clear.

The downside i discovered with the T1's on a powder day was that if you fail and your face hits the snow there is a small gap around the outside of the lense that will let snow get into the inside of the frame.

To remove the lense you simply pull on them, although they have tabs on the frame like I/o's the tabs are just a visual thing.


The CLK's are named after there "click" system. CLK's come with a hardcase and between 1 and two extra lense depending on if you buy the polarized or non-polarized versions.

The lense changing system on the CLK is hidden behind the goggle strap, there are red buttons on either side of the frame that you press and the lense comes out. It is my favorite lense changing system I have ever tried. There is no danger of smudging up the lense at all and it takes a few seconds to change out lenses.

The fit is similar to the T1 and I happen to love how they fit me. Again I had no issues with fog in these.

The straps on both the CLK and the T1 have a bead of silicone to prevent slipping and the foam on them is soft and comfy.

Anyhow pretty much it I would recommend the CLK to anyone who they fit well, I would probably not recommend the T1 though due to the small gap around the lens and the frame.


----------

